# Webcam Philips SPC230NC

## cantao

Hi Friends!

Any chance to get a Philips SPC230NC webcam working?

Is appear in lsusb as Pixart Imaging

```
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 093a:262c Pixart Imaging, Inc. 

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 04d9:0499 Holtek Semiconductor, Inc. 

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
```

Tried with camorama and kopete:4.3. Camorama shows a super-ultra-distorted image, but it seems to be capturing, as the image changes. Kopete shows a black rectangle, although the camera seems to be correctly detected...

Use flags v4l and v4l2 are enabled.

Kernel is 2.6.30-r5, gentoo-sources.

Any hints?

Thanks a lot, Cantão.

Edit: it worked with cheese, but framerate is low and it's all red!

Edit 2: ok, with 2.6.31-r6 it improved a little. Still works only on cheese, not so red, better framerate. Image quality sucks.

----------

## cantao

Some updates...

1. It works with Kopete 4.3.3. With Kopete 4.3.1, no way.

2. No luck with Skype (even with all 32 bits v4l version 1 voodoo), Camorama or Ekiga.

3. Found a *very handy* app that allows me to control easily several aspects of the camera: http://sourceforge.net/projects/v4l2ucp/

4. Yes, I am *that* dumb... This webcam has manual focus, which means adjusted by hands, not by software or magic  :Smile: 

Thanks, Cantão!

----------

## Ma3oxuct

Are you using genkernel or buliding the kernel yourself? Seeing that it work with kopete it seems more like a userspace, rather than kernel issue.

----------

## cantao

Hi Ma3oxuct,

My kernel is custom configured, no genkernel at all.

Finally managed to make it work on Ekiga! Although Ekiga itself doesn't seem to work very well (can't even make an echo call).

Camorama shows only random noise...

Skype is a lost battle because of all the 32 x 64 bits issues and v4l version 1 and 2 issues...

Anyway, I can use it with Kopete  :Smile: 

Thanks a lot, Cantão!

----------

